# Sump,Skimmer,Filters,ect ???



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

220 FOWLR, DSB,H&S 200-1260 in sump protien skimmer, non drilled tank . Designing sump confused about filters and bio media ? what should I use in the sump filter socks, foam, carbon, ect ???? thanks again...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a filter sock can work but needs to be kept clean often. if your going to run carbon ( and i suggest you do ) i recommend using a reactor and running a phosban reactor too. personally i dont even use filter socks, and i wouldnt put any pads/filter floss or anything of the sort because it will trap detritus. when it comes down to it, get the best protein skimmer you can afford (if not even alittle more, and read online reviews as some are golden and others garbage.) i would just do a skimmer section, return pump section and a refugium section. i dont know if you have seen this, http://www.fishforum.com/member-submitted-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/ but it may help.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am very pleased with the ASM G3 Skimmer on my 180, for what its worth. 

I differ slightly from OF2F when it comes to mechanical filtration. I would never use mechanical filtration on a reef, but for a FOWLR I think it can be beneficial just to remove larger particulates that might otherwise not be introduced into the skimmer. In a reef system this could cause the calcium / alkalinity relationship to be more difficult to maintain, but the calcium depletion in a FOWLR is much less of a problem, so I personally feel comfortable with mechanical filtration and weekly cleaning or replacement.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you are correct, a FOWLR is alittle more forgiving however i personally would rather avoid all of that if i was doing one. besides im lazy and rather would do a small 5 gallon water change or clean the skimmer bucket then clean out a filter or wash a filter sock.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Protein skimmer is H&S 200-1260 Internal Protein Skimmer up to 300g hopefully it will do the trick! So if I run no filters what happens if a piece of krill or something gets sucked up into skimmer or return pump ?? and if i run filters just clean them often ??
Thanks for the great info and link on sumps going to read up !!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a nice skimmer you have. Hopefully, assuming you are feeding appropriately, there aren't to many times when a chunk of krill will go uneaten. I can't really say this type of problem occurs in my marine aquariums...


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I bought a filter sock hooked it up to temporary sump, cut out all the micro bubbles (sweet)! With in four days had to clean it used the hose outside wasnt to time consuming lol. So I think in going to include sock filter into the new sump design.
Should i grow cheato algae or something in sump ??
thanks again


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i grow chaeto in my refugium which is a section of my sump. 

my sump is:

*|* skimmer ( inlet ) *|* bubble trap *|* return pump *|* bubble trap *|* refugium ( inlet ) *|*


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Whats the length of your sump ? I have a 30 gallon tank 36 12 18, I was going to use it but not alot of room. I might have to go bigger..
Whats the requirements to grow chaeto ? lights on off, water flow ,ect ?
thanks for all the great info ...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im using a 40 breeder. my skimmer sits outside of my sump so my skimmer section only has to fit a pump to feed it. chaeto will grow with a 6500K full spectrum bulb ( you can use a clip work lamp ) i personally run my sump light when the tank lights are out and off when the tank lights are on (reverse cycle) this is to lower any pH swings. honestly the bigger the sump the better IMO. a used 55 would be nice :wink: even the rubber made stock tanks (thick plastic tubs that come in like 75,100,150 gallon sizes but you cant really baffle them) if you can hide it in the basement or another room.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok so out of these which would be better ?? found these on glass cages.com thanks

48 x 12½ x 17
48 x 18 x 13
48 x 12½ x 21
48 x 18 x 17


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

glass cages? this is for a sump? and your going to get it pre-built? 
honestly IMO these look super clean and nice but can be expensive. personally i prefer to build a DIY sump from a used tank so i can make it exactly how i want it and save a bunch of money while im at it. the biggest i can fit/afford is what i would use. really i guess it comes down to what your willing to pay, what your looking for, and what fits your needs.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well 18 " wide 48" long wont fit under tank 48 x 12 wide will but I think its to narrow for a sump ?? SO back to drawing board LOL....Why wouldnt you set it up as inlet ||skimmer||refugium||return ??? thanks again lol...


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Onefish2fish could I see a pic or sketch of you sump ??


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Found your sump SUMP FOR DUMMIES LOL....
Does the chaeto need to have live rock or sand with it, or can it just be in the sump alone ?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i suggest putting sand and cheato in the refugium section. any rock can go into the display unless you wish to put 1 or 2 pieces in the fuge ( but no more so it doesnt trap debris causing spikes )


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Will a filter sock filter out nutrients for cheato to grow?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

no, however i have heard mixed things on them. they are good for "polishing" your water or to cut down inlet bubbles going into the sump but need to be cleaned often to avoid building up debris just like a canister filter, HOB filter, incorrect sand depth/grain size and so forth. i have also heard of people complaining that they can deprive your corals of food ( depending on the mesh size ) as they collect the fine particles that corals would normally catch in the water.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have one in my temp sump now have to clean 3-4 days. With no filter sock all that debris and stuff would sit in bottom of sump/refigium ? is this a problem or is there a way to avoid that ?? Thanks ..


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my sumps alittle dirty but its under the stand out of view. there is however a window to view the refugium through the stand but right now i have a 40 breeder sump w/ baffles thats setup temp. until i drill my actual 40 breeder sump that im going to be using for my pump. 
really you could just siphon anything out if you want the sump that clean and replace with some new saltwater and call it a water change.
dont get me wrong i know people that use the socks and like them. i guess it comes down to personal preference and what works for you.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

SOOOO Ive been reading lol Now understand why you cant have inlet]]skimmer[[refug[[return .I have a MAG 12 for my return pump with 6' head doing around 600=700 gph. The return pump has to stay on the right side of sump,tank is a room divider so all inlet overflow/return hose are running on the far right side.So here is my idea (yikes)
Plan is to have 2 tanks connect each other bottom pipe will suppy the pump,another pipe above that one will be an overflow for power loss ?

LET IT RIP!!!!(comments):shock:


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Built acrylic sump 48 L x 20 W x 16 H , Plan to put a skimmer and refugium the return pump has to go on the far right side of sump. This is what ive come up with for design ??... thanks again


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

why not put the pump in the center with 2 inlets on either side. with a refuge on one end and the skimmer section on the other? the way you can get away with it and still have the pump on the far right is by drilling the sump and using a bulkhead and have the PVC pipe run to the right side to feed an external pump sitting on a rubber pad ( to reduce noise ) 

the first model is alittle confusing. if i remember to, i will draw up a sketch at work tonight of what i mean.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Its all confusing to me ! if you could sketch would be greatly appreciated !! thanks...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this is very basic and if i can i will draw one alittle better in sketchup









2 down arrows are inlets
chambers:
#1: skimmer
#2: return pump section ( this is where you will see your evaporation and need to top off with fresh RO/DI water )
#3: refugium section
#4: external return pump

black lines are dividers/bubble traps. the single line on the right can be a bubble trap if you wish, personally thats how i did it with 2 bubble traps before the retrun pump. 
the return pump section is drilled and fitted with proper bulkhead and then plumbed with PVC pipe to the right of the sump. the water then is pumped by the external pump back to the display shown by the red up arrow.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

16" L x 16" w x 12" D is this ok for refuge compartment too small or to big ??


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

something like this ?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you dont need the bubble traps on the inlets, your going to want some kind of wall to slow down the flow into the refugium section but it doesnt need to be a bubble trap. the return area should have the bubble traps to reduce the bubbles going back to the display tank. 

im also talking about having the return in the middle but all it would be is a tube of PVC that is plumbed out to an external pump that is on the right side which has PVC as the return back to the tank.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

why no bubble traps ??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the inlets into the sump dont need the bubble traps, the return pump section is where you need the bubble traps.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

how deep should water be in the refuge ?


----------

